# tmz50/30, bil-jax 5133a or jlgt500j ???



## arbor pro

I don't see much difference between the standard features of the tmz50/30, bil-jax 5133a or jlgt500j. Of these three booms (which I can get used in my area for around $20k), which is better for part-time tree work based on your experience?

I'm mostly concerned with:
1) Which has the lowest-maintenance controls so I'm not always working on sensors and control panels?
2) Do I need the gas backup if only working a few hours a day and able to tow the unit back to my shop every night?
3) Anyone have experience with the drive and set option - is it worth it? I have a mini skid to move it around with but it seems like it would be overkill to have to haul the mini skid along just to move the lift if I'm only doing light pruning.

Thanks. I'm looking to buy soon so your feedback may help me to narrow down my decision to one model or another. Right now, it's a toss-up for me.

Scott


----------



## lxt

Theres not much difference, when I bought my Genie they got in a batch of JLG`s, the guys there said they like the Genie better, said it was smoother!

Stay away from the Drive & set option, I looked at this & didnt like it, If its damp the rollers slip, tires wear quicker & the keyways to the roller motors are junk(you will need spares & will change often) they also seem to be underpowered....I just left it alone!! look at the service record on the machine you`re buying, I did on the D & S option unit......lots more maintenance & specifically the roller motors & hardware!!

Leveling sensors.....carry em with you( a couple any how) I had only 1 go bad so far but depends on how you maintain them too, Ice & snow when the riggers are stowed will wear em out faster.

as far as lowest maintenance costs... this will depend on the machine honestly, Ive had good luck with mine (flaws here & there but easy fixes) Fireman & John would be good to talk to also, we have all had areas that were problematic but the service or knowledge is what will make the difference.

Id personally stay away from a battery unit with an engine as a charging unit, thats why I wouldnt buy a biljax unit, although Ive looked at them, the new X series is pretty cool.........but its new!! batteries are heavy, expensive & cost to dispose of, if you go this route make sure the batteries are brand new!!! also there is no fail safe on these models batts start to die you come down now!! or it will take awhile for the engine to charge it so you can, all boom functions operate off batt power(biljax unit) engine is just for charging or s.propelled.

hope this helped, what year is the genie? I can tell you what upgrades to look for!! JLG Im not too familiar with, biljax is nice I just dont like the engine/batt thing(too many future problems that I see).

LXT..............BTW I just demo`ed the Biljax!!


----------



## arbor pro

Thanks lxt. I don't have any specific units in mind yet. Been looking at a number of genies - found a couple area ones that are 2005's with unknown hours for around $20k. Also found a couple of 1999 refurbished ones for around $16k but a bit leary of the quality of refurbishing as done by a private owner not a certified service center.

So, when you say you are leary of the gas over electric are you saying that yours is gas only - no electric at all? If not, what's the harm in having the gas engine to recharge the electric batteries?

Glad to hear your opinion on the drive and set. I had a feeling it would be more trouble than it's worth. I'm just wondering if there's a good alternative to loading my mini skid into the back of my pickup just so I have something to move the boom into back yards or tight spots. I know it would work well for moving the boom but I usually have it loaded on another trailer for cleanup purposes so, it would be a bit of a pain to move it back and forth between vehicles/trailers just to have it to move the boom around.

Do you know of anyone using some type of fiberglass insert for these booms for safety from electrical hazzards? I have no plans to use the boom to do utility clearance or anything like that but, I would feel a little bit more protected from electrial hazzards if I had some type of fiberglass basket liner for insulation just in case the boom or basket came in contact with a secondary wire...


----------



## lxt

Mine is gas only with an electric emergency backup, you wouldnt want to finish a job with the batt power if the engine failed, eats up a batt quick!!


leary on batt/engine; YES, heres a couple reasons, cold temps will lessen batt life, what if the engine doesnt start while in the air to recharge the batts?, batts are expensive to replace, the maintenance aspects are a little more expensive...........charging alternator(very expensive!!!) 

the other thing is how often do you clean you car batt terminals? cause it will make a big difference in this machine clean/dirty & I beleive ther`re 4-6 batts in a unit some have 8,........I just dont like em plus if you forget to plug that baby in or blow a fuse......next morning could suck with dead batts.

My machine has a Bus/Semi battery to start the engine, my booms run off engine power, but it is a big enough battery that if the engine dies it will get you down & the riggers up(emergency circuit, kinda)


LXT................


----------



## arbor pro

Thanks again, lxt. What about the electronic boom controls on the genie tz50? It looks to me like every single movement to the boom has it's own push button control - that's a lot of sensors to go bad. I like the look of the joystick one-hand control of the jlg booms. Looks like less chance for electronics to go bad but, I'm just looking at photos online. I don't have any hands on experience with the genie or jlg units - just the bil-jax.

Anyone else want to weigh in with your opinion of which of these three models is the best based on low-maintenance, ease of use and any other pertinent factors?


----------



## lxt

The genie does have a push button control, you can do more than 1 function though, this also doubles as a type of remote unit which is used on the ground if you choose a material handling option, I have the crane hook so when the basket is removed the control box plugs into the main cpu & gives me a safe distance away from the machine for operation.


the joy stick would be nice, however it works the same(basically) there is a speed function(usually) & the joy stick selects the boom function, I dont beleive you can do more than 1 function at a time though, think of the joy stick as a multi directional light switch.

as far as sensors....there are none regarding either of these, I actually would think the joystick would be worse(cleaning/debris), both operate off contacts...which will need cleaned periodically, however the Genie touch button controls are in a sealed waterproof closure. These generally dont go bad its the solenoids at the manifold that will usually give you problems & there expensive around $300.00 ea.

The worse thing I found with these type units is letting them set, electrical corrosion will mess things up......so I spray all contacts with an electric cleaner/dioxidant. hope these helps!!

LXT.............


----------



## arbor pro

So I talked with one of the area dealers today. He deals both genies and jlg units. He kind of talked me out of the jlg and into the genie due to a couple of factors: 1) genie has better range of motion, 2) genie is smaller and easier to maneuver into tight spots than the jlg.

The units he has are both Honda gas and electric though he said that most of his customers use the electric as primary power with gas as the backup. They include material hooks and will have a 2-3 month warranty. This dealer has rented them out to area contractors and he rates their conditions at an 8 or better on a scale of 10. 

For $20k should I be pouncing on one of these or looking for a better deal?


----------



## lxt

what year? this will mean alot as genie had some upgrades that needed done! if upgrades were done & the boom inspection up to date....seems like a good price! If you buy............get the cpu control program!!!!!

is the genie a tmz50/30 or a tz50/30?


LXT...........


----------



## arbor pro

lxt,

again, thanks for the advice. sorry, I meant to include the year - they were both manufactured in 05/2005. I attached a photo of one of the units.



> If you buy............get the cpu control program!!!!!



Is this because you have to reprogram the controller often? How does the control program link to the unit?

It looks like nobody else wants to weigh in on this conversation between us! I'm glad you're willing to offer your opinion. I've read a number of your threads and I know that some listers don't always agree with your opinion. Agree or not, I appreciate that you take the time to weigh in. It gives a guy something to look into more at the very least so thanks...

scott


----------



## lxt

the cpu program is a wonderful troubleshooting tool it also can reset the parameters or change them, if your unit is from a rental agency they usually slow the machines functions down(more time/more$$$) its a disc usually!! put it into the laptop & I beleive the genie uses an 8 pin?? connection which plugs in on the main computer side, im sure they will show you!!

The model you have pictured is the tz50/30 & yes they are hybrids, I dont like them, also the engine & your pic prooves it is out in the open right behind the basket why they did this I dont know!! the engine in this position & if your use is tree work will take a pounding!!!!!!! especially the carb/air filter.

LXT............


----------



## arbor pro

The model you have pictured is the tz50/30 & yes they are hybrids, I dont like them, also the engine & your pic prooves it is out in the open right behind the basket why they did this I dont know!! the engine in this position & if your use is tree work will take a pounding!!!!!!! especially the carb/air filter.

LXT............[/QUOTE]

So, what makes this engine different than yours exactly. Did your genie's engine come installed in a different location from the factory or did you move it? I know you said you use the engine as the primary power source so, is it a bigger engine or the 8hp honda as on this unit.

Sorry about all the questions but, I'm a bit confused about what makes teh setup on your lift better than this one... got any pictures of your lift?


----------



## lxt

goto the picture/video forum genie in action thread! thats my lift!!

its really just personal preference, my engine is the 13hp honda & is located under the grey colored fiberglass shroud(passenger side when towing).

why genie decided to put the engine in the rear of the machine exposed like they did is beyond me, just one more thing to watch out for! & most in the shop or the ones needing parts are due to the engine being hit or something dropped on, not to mention sitting out in the weather.

The hybrids in general I dont like!! the button functions on the TZ are different, mines more of a touch pad. Batt units are nice when they`re new or working but if you ask any mechanic(other than where you wish to buy from) they will tell you the hybrids are a PITA & much more expensive to fix.

Honestly when I sell my machine(if I do) Ill have to find a non hybrid gas/diesel powered unit, If I cant Ill just have to refurbish mine!!

LXT.............


----------



## fireman

*towable lift*

arbor pro take a look at the nifty lift tm 50.lxt knows what im talking about try to stay with proportional hydralics I just went through a nightmare with tmz 50-30 with genie.please do your homework if it is a used machine get every work order and service record you can.please do your research on lifts.I just went to the sd 50 i couldnt be happier.the unit will go anywhere mud, hills, water, and snow.if you are interested pm me i will help you find a lift. lxt you have to go with sd 50 get some pics up for you.there is no other machine,I did 3 jobs yesterday that would have taken 3 days.the lift is fast goes any were sets in about 5 sec.


----------



## lxt

Fireman, I am jealous indeed!!! when I get ready for a new lift the Nifty 50 will be tops on my list, out of all the lifts...I think this this one offers the best all around bang for the buck.....of course its brandnew so keep us posted about the service, etc...

Arbor if you have the $$$ I would check out the nifty 50, however if you`re a LIL strapped for cash the towables are still very nice!!

Good luck

LXT......


----------



## arbor pro

Fireman,

I'll take a closer look at the tm50. There aren't many around SD - mostly genies, bil-jax and jlgs. The sd50 would be nice, as would the new bil-jax x-boom (similar); however, I don't have $40k, I only have $20k. If you know of any good tm50's for $20 or less and located in my region, I'd be very appreciative of any info you'd want to send me.

Scott


----------



## arbor pro

So, I went straight to the source and talked to the engineers and production manager at Genie Industries about differences between the tmz50/30 vs the new tz50 hybrid models. I found out what I needed to know about the two:

1) In 2004, the tmz went through a major redesign. The result was the hybrid tz50 model which cleaned up all of the control panel issues and outrigger leveling sensor issues the pre-2004 models were having. The tz50's sensors are now better enclosed from dust and dirt. The frames got beefed up and the extension boom track is better protected to prevent debris from getting into it and causing problems. The proportional hydraulics were also reworked and don't 'stick' as they did in the pre-2004 models.

2) the 5.5hp honda engine allows the batteries to charge while the boom is operated electrically. The relocation of the engine to the back of the machine was supposed to be for easier access and to allow for the canopy to be smaller. Genie recommends that the operator run the engine during boom operation to keep the batteries charged. As mentioned by fireman and lxt, I don't know if this was a smart move to relocate the engine but, I think a removable mesh cover would solve any concerns about debris hitting the engine and causing damage. Dust and dirt may be another story but I guess I'll have to see what kind of air filter system they have on it. Maybe a filter system similar to what's on a small stump grinder could be installed...?

Anyhow, I know that not everyone will agree on the tz50 as the best boom to go with but, I'm sold on it and going to start refining my search for one. I'll let you know what I end up getting and how it works out.

The one question I had for genie industries was whether their engineers had ever considered a small cable winch as an option. It seems to me that it wouldn't be too hard to rig a winch to run off of the batteries or 5.5hp engine. It could mount at the base of the unit and have guy eyelets along the boom up to the jib where the cable could run through a cable pulley. With a lifting weight of 500#, the cable wouldn't have to be very big at all but it would come in hand for contractors to lift small tree sections, set rafters, etc,etc. I thought of this because my brother-in-law wants me to lift an auger out throug the top of a 30' grain bin once I get the lift. To do so will require running some sort of cable or rope up through the jib hook and down into the bin since the hook won't be able to reach down inside. I've also had occasions where I needed a small crane to lift tree sections out and over a structure and the only way to do so would be to cable down from the boom to the tree. To bring in a big crane when a few small sections could be taken out using the towable would be overkill. 

Seems like a winch would be an optional accessory that would be popular? Any of you guys rigged up your own light-duty winches to run off of a towable or spider lift?

Scott


----------



## lxt

I dont really use a winch, what I do is run the rope through a snatch block connected to the crane hook attachment, that way I can let it run if things get out of control!! Ive set trusses, windows, siding, sofit/fascia, etc.. I made a home made fork attachment for mine but I think Ill either buy one or have a fab shop make me a good one!!


All the problems mentioned with the tmz, sensors, panel boards, etc.. were actually recalled, for instance my lift has all the upgrades that the new tz has & is lighter in weight, the additional batteries in the tz add a couple hundred pounds therefore they had to beef up the frame work!

The tz is nice, I just think they should of encased the engine or something, most who have operated both like the tmz series better, actually you will find more tz`s for sale than the tmz`s......theres a reason for that!!!

Ive in some ways bragged my machine up & have given pros & cons, I like Genie, but if I were to buy a new lift!!!!! it would be the Nifty & if money wasnt a problem Id get the 23gt spiderlift.

Who knows this lift might be the best thing you ever bought, it really all depends on the person & what they prefer!! Good Luck & above all Be safe & have fun!

LXT............


----------



## lxt

arbor pro said:


> 1) In 2004, the tmz went through a major redesign. The result was the hybrid tz50 model which cleaned up all of the control panel issues and outrigger leveling sensor issues the pre-2004 models were having. The tz50's sensors are now better enclosed from dust and dirt. The frames got beefed up and the extension boom track is better protected to prevent debris from getting into it and causing problems. The proportional hydraulics were also reworked and don't 'stick' as they did in the pre-2004 models.
> 
> 2) the 5.5hp honda engine allows the batteries to charge while the boom is operated electrically. The relocation of the engine to the back of the machine was supposed to be for easier access and to allow for the canopy to be smaller. Genie recommends that the operator run the engine during boom operation to keep the batteries charged. As mentioned by fireman and lxt, I don't know if this was a smart move to relocate the engine but, I think a removable mesh cover would solve any concerns about debris hitting the engine and causing damage. Dust and dirt may be another story but I guess I'll have to see what kind of air filter system they have on it. Maybe a filter system similar to what's on a small stump grinder could be installed...?
> 
> 
> Scott



I dont know why the engineers stated that the ext. boom track is better protected, Its identical to the tmz! Also these machines dont have proportional hydraulics they have elec/hydraulic( big difference).

paragraph 2 states exactly why I think hybrids are somewhat useless, If you have to let the engine run or it is suggested to do such, Why not just eliminate the batts & stay with the engine/diesel power source? I just dont see the benefits in this type of system.

LXT...........


----------



## juststumps

arbor pro said:


> Fireman,
> 
> I'll take a closer look at the tm50. There aren't many around SD - mostly genies, bil-jax and jlgs. The sd50 would be nice, as would the new bil-jax x-boom (similar); however, I don't have $40k, I only have $20k. If you know of any good tm50's for $20 or less and located in my region, I'd be very appreciative of any info you'd want to send me.
> 
> Scott



are you going to buy a lift to make money????

why plunk down 20 K on a used machine ????

go get a new one ,,, for 40-50 K ,,lease it ,, make the monthly payments,,, write it off on your taxes ,,, put the 20 K you have in the stock market or mutual funds !!! 20 K gives you over a 2 year cushion on the lease payments,, if your slow..... worst case,, is they repo the thing ,, if you can't make the payments ...i really don't see that happening ,, if you socked away 20 K to spend.... JMHO


----------



## lxt

Thats a good point juststumps, thats what im gonna do but Ill have around 50-60k to play with, machine im looking at can cost as lil as 57k & as much as 65k depending on options. 

buying used isnt all that bad & the worry of a monthly payment not being there helps!! If you can the best way to do it is to buy it outright, used or new!! no matter what you will profit from what you purchase unless its junk!!

most equip. co`s financing dept`s are a little hesitant to give out loans nowadays but if you have 70-80% down pay they love ya!!

LXT..........


----------



## juststumps

lxt said:


> Thats a good point juststumps, thats what im gonna do but Ill have around 50-60k to play with, machine im looking at can cost as lil as 57k & as much as 65k depending on options.
> 
> buying used isnt all that bad & the worry of a monthly payment not being there helps!! If you can the best way to do it is to buy it outright, used or new!! no matter what you will profit from what you purchase unless its junk!!
> 
> most equip. co`s financing dept`s are a little hesitant to give out loans nowadays but if you have 70-80% down pay they love ya!!
> 
> LXT..........



go to your bank,, talk to them,,,manufactuers financing is a rip off... not like ford or chevy tring to give away cars at 0%..

if there is a COMMERCE BANK, close by.. check them out... 

leased my 352 thru them... 22k after taxes,,,500 down for fees,, 100 buy out at the end of the lease... 440 / month fo 5 years....ends up costing 27k total.. 1 k per year hit... 

could have paid cash,, but my 22k will be over 30k after 5 years...in the market...and i still have the new machine i bought...plus being 5k ahead of the game... always use somebody else's money,, if you can get a better return on yours... JMHO

one more thing,, a lease is a monthly deduction... i you by it, you have to spread out the depriciation over many years...


----------



## fireman

*lifts*

arbor pro please stay away from genie my machine was in the shop 15 mon of the 17 mon i owned it.had problems with charging system, hydralic pump,motor,outrigers, boom, speed control, set drive and computer.it was under warrenty and the dealer and genie turned their backs on me had to get a lawery which was the last thing i wanted to do but had no choice.genie cost me close to $85,000 last year please becareful that was my experience with genie.


----------



## fireman

*sd 50*

hey guys here are some pics of the sd 50 in action we did a 60 ft red oak on the lake side with no drop zone as you can see we squeezed the lift in between 2 house on a major decline with snow and ice and mud no problems with 4 wheel drive 5.5 ft clearance between houses i hope you like pics


----------



## arbor pro

*bought it*

Well, I bought the '05 Genie TZ50. Only 179 hours, very good shape, new batteries last fall. $21k delivered to my front door. Closest service centers are about 175 miles away. Operated great during the demo. Only negative is that the dealership frequently rented it out to painters so the lift is a blend of different colors and could use a paint job. I can handle that next winter so no biggie there.

The price was certainly right - about $5k below what it was worth IMO based on over a month's worth of research on towable lifts. 

We'll see how it works out this spring...

Fireman, sorry you had such a rough experience with your lift. I have pretty good faith in the dealership that I bought this lift from. I've worked with them before on other equipment and always been treated well.


----------



## lxt

Hope all works good for ya!! & ya make lots of money!


post some pic`s when ya get a chance, funny when I bought mine there was some paint on the basket rim, removed easily with paint stripper!!

If you didnt get the drive & set option I have been checking on some neat powered dollies........kinda cool for moving the machine as well other uses & there cheaper than the D&S option!! I found one trailer caddy that will rival the self propelled units when attached to a towable & is a lot cheaper!!!

LXT...........


----------



## lxt

Fireman, Nice looking lift......Im glad everyone with different lifts are puttin up pic`s really is a nice way for others to view them!!


take care Be safe!

LXT.............


----------



## arbor pro

*some pics*

Here's some pics of the unit. 

lxt, it doesn't have drive and set but, I have an mt-50 mini skid to move it around with. I'm just trying to figure out the logistics of hauling the miniskid while towing the lift. I have a 1-ton dump truck which I can put the mt-50 in when it's empty but, once it's full, I'll have to dump the debris and return to the job site to get the mini. I'm contemplating cutting off the front 3' of the 12' dump bed and making a platform for the mini behind teh cab of the truck. That would still give me 9' of dump bed to use and I still have a 14' dump trailer for bigger stuff. Any ideas...?


----------



## lxt

I hear Ya!! that was the problem I had, but a cheap solution im now looking at is these gas/batt powered tow dollies, their cheap & can be put in the back of a pickup, they dont take up much room & it would allow my men to move the machine easier when I have to leave to go bid, etc..

I always heard what a PITA it was when I left for them to move the machine, we gotta unhook the chipper, change the hitch, couple up, move the machine, etc.. etc.. So I thought this way I can leave & they will have a portable tow system quick & easy, with the skid steer & ball hitch that was nice!! but...........usually required more towing vehicles, so im thinking about these dollies..........many makes & some of these things are awesome.


these lift MFG, that want us to beleive the self propelled unit is expensive because of the drive train are full of it!! I just viewed a trailer caddy, 4x4, turf tires, a multi hitch unit with hydralic adjustable height, etc..etc.. this thing is awesome..

I got the video of this baby pushing & pulling a school bus!! up & down a grass/dirt incline, imagine what this could do for lifts like ours? the unit is 5ft long & 4ft wide & can be custom tailored to fit your needs.......SOoooo I had them price me the whole Azz kickin enchilada.......

Just at $5,000.00 I would be able to push/pull 25,000lbs & put it just about anywhere I want It!!! I try to get some specs of it up, its cheaper than a skid steer & it comes with attachments!!

LXT..........


----------



## lxt

oops, I almost forgot Nice Lift!! just be carefull with letting debris fly around the engine & the deadman controls!! they really should of gaurded them better. Does the upper boom have a gaurd over the hoses for the telescopic function? If not...........DO GET A GAURD, PLEASE!!!

if you rotate & any portion of that tele track is hit or just plain interfered with, you will not like the results!!!

I will post some pics showing what I mean about the hidden engine, controls & gaurd pakages!!

LXT............ hey a little spit & polish, but none the less Welcome to the world of lifts(at least this type).


----------



## Xtra

I have a Nifty TM 64 . . . 70' working height and diesel prowered. Great lift and the friction drive propel feature works pretty good, if the grade isn't too steep or it's not too wet (sometimes I'll use my stump grinder to tow it around). I put down alturna mats when moving over grass. At 8,000 lbs, it leaves deep ruts.

I also have a Bil-Jax Falcon . . .40' working height, 13hp gas engine or 110 AC, on a self propelled small skid steer like frame . . . I use this lift mostly for trim work. It can fit thru a 36" gate and only weights 3,500 lbs.


----------



## lxt

Xtra, thats a nice looking lift, I like the outriggers with that additional knuckle, & the insert in the basket is a good feature.

I like it, sharp, clean setup!!!

LXT.............


----------



## arbor pro

*basket insert*

I like the basket on that nifty too. Anybody know if you can get a fiberglass insert for other models - particularly the genie?

Lxt, I checked out the power dolly idea. For about a grand, I can get one to move my tz50 around (in 80% of the site conditions I would normally be working in). For the 20% of the time that I'd be working on slopes or really rough terrain, I've always got my mini skid to do the job. For $1000, I could easily see carrying the dolly around in the basket of the lift (only 100#) and use it whenever possible to move the lift around rather than have to load up my mini solely for that reason if the cleanup is going to be light and not require it. 

I think I'll first see how the mini does but keep the dolly in mind.


----------



## arbor pro

LXT, 

Do you use saw scabbards and tool hooks on the basket of your tmz50? I've purchased such items from Sherrill supply in the past for fiberglass buckets but I don't know if they'll fit around the wider basket tubing of the tz50. I could make my own too but, I thought I'd see what's available from suppliers first.


----------



## lxt

arbor pro said:


> LXT,
> 
> Do you use saw scabbards and tool hooks on the basket of your tmz50? I've purchased such items from Sherrill supply in the past for fiberglass buckets but I don't know if they'll fit around the wider basket tubing of the tz50. I could make my own too but, I thought I'd see what's available from suppliers first.




I use a fiberglass chainsaw scabbard, same type they use on the buckettrucks its around $175.00???, for ropes I use a couple of those spring loaded snaps from lowes/homedepot, im not sure what there called I get the biggest ones they got works well, I fasten them with a couple industrial zip ties, another thing I did was took pipe insulation & wrapped the top rail of my genie then wrapped that with a good waterproof/electrical tape. made it a lot more comfortable to lean against.

those dollies are pretty neat uhh? let me know how your mini does on the steeper inclines, I had a bobcat 763 track unit & There were times that I had it straining, dont forget the tongue weight is around 500lbs & when pushing or pulling up an incline a 4500lb machines weight can be significantly increased!! there is an incline chart for this check it out!! wouldnt want you to ruin that mini its a nice machine!!!

LXT.............


----------



## Xtra

Here's another pic of the Nifty and the Bil-Jax.

I bought the Nifty used, the previous owner had the bucket installed instead of the 2 person metal cage.


----------



## lxt

I remember when the falcons first came out, I was like WOW!! neat idea, however It only served as a way to get me so far then climb, nice when you got to a level to use it for chunkin down!! nice double set up Xtra!!



Be safe Take care

LXT...............


----------



## Mikecutstrees

*Rented a TM-50 today*

Used a genie TM-50 lift today to take down a 30" Silver maple. Thought I would comment on what I thought here. First off it's long and was difficult to back in between houses. The outriggers worked well and leveling it wasn't too difficult. The two man basket is too large for tree work and when pruning I'm sure it would be a real pain. It moved nice but when moving it down it was jerky untill you turned down the speed. The speed needed to be turned up though to go up with any speed. The wires and hoses seemed pretty well covered. The controls were pretty simple and once I figured out all the buttons worked well although using two fingers or two hands at once to move it was a little annoying. I needed a little more height for the tree. All in all I thought it worked well. I think a bucket truck is superior in alot of ways. (Easier to get into places, Simpler controls, more well protected from debris, Smaller platform, more height usually) I rented it thinking I might buy one one day, but now I don't think so. It is very useful though. I had the tree down in 6 hours. So it was pretty efficient. The price for one is alot better than a bucket though.


----------



## lxt

yeah they can be a little jerky when lowering the bottom boom, mine is a bit, but I got the pressure setting turned up, I do need to adjust it back down, but it moves so good going up & is fast!! 

No doubt this spring Ill do the diagnostics on it & put it back to factory specs, I tested out the program I got & was so happy I did something I just left it alone......moves smooth on everything except lower boom function down....tad jerky!! easy fix though!

LXT.............


----------



## arbor pro

This afternoon will be my first job using the tz-50 since I bought it two weeks ago. Since then, I've been getting out of hybernation mode and getting equipment tuned up and ready to go. I'll be taking down two 60' pines and trimming a few other deciduous trees. 

Last weekend, I tried moving the lift with my mt-50 mini skid. On soft gravel, it worked great - even better than expected! the mini seemed to have plenty of power. Hopefully with new tracks, it will have plenty of traction as well.

The snow is melting quickly around here with temps in the high 30s and 40s this week. We'll see how well the mini skid guides the lift through slushy snow.

I'll report back...


----------



## arbor pro

I gave the tz50 its first run this weekend. Even with snow on the ground and soft mud underneath, the mini skid was able to get it into position with no problems. In three hours I had both 60' pines on the ground and loaded (using the min skid). 

The tz-50 worked fine. I was impressed with the reach and, while there was some sway to the boom in the 15mp wind, it wasn't as bad as I had predicted. I had problems with the auto-leveling system - only to find out that the sensor had come unplugged. Once I plugged it back in, it worked great. There is definitely some 'jumpiness' to the boom when you're fully-extended; however, adjusting down the speed of operation made it smooth as silk.

Overall, I'm happy with my purchase. I'm sure there are better booms out there. Who wouldn't want a $150k self-propelled 100' lift if you could afford it and have a use for it. However, for what I'm doing and what I had to spend ($20k), the genie tz-50 fit the bill just right and I'd recommend it to anyone else with similar budget and needs.

So for anyone interested in how I bid jobs here's a summary of how the job went down:

2 - 60' pine trees to be removed and cleaned up (one 30", one 24" dia)
1 owner/operator for all labor to be performed
1 2005 tz-50 lift
1 2002 bobcat mt-50 mini skid
1 1-ton pickup and 7x14 7-ton dump trailer
1 vermeer sc252 stump grinder

1.5 hours setup and cutting with tz-50 lift
.5 hours cutting on the ground
1.5 hours cleanup and loading with the mt-50 mini skid
1 hr grinding with the sc252 (one 30" stump, one 24")
1.5 hours raking/final cleanup

Labor and small equipment: (one man) 6 hrs (estimated 7 @ 65/hr) $450
Equipment Fee (lift, skid steer, grinder, truck/trailer): $325
Hauling & Disposal: $125 (acutal cost $50)
Total Bid: $900

Less the actual dump fee, that averages about $130/hr labor and equipment. I've noticed that a number of listers on this site have trouble justifying teh cost of equipment. Note that my fee for equipment is almost as big as my labor fee. If it did this job for the cost of labor only and didn't charge for the lift, bobcat, truck/trailer, grinder, etc, I would have been working for about $15/hr. Not good enough to stay in business.

However, at $65/hr, it's a great part-time gig...


----------



## lxt

Arbor, nice to here all is well & that the Genie is an asset!! keep us posted as will I on the reliability & function end!!

 

LXT...........


----------



## arbor pro

I forgot to mention one other small glitch in my operation on Saturday - nothing to do with the genie lift though...

While moving the lift out of the yard after the job was finished, I ran over the side of one of the pine stumps with one of my mini skid tracks. All of the sudden, I couldn't move the mini at all and, for the life of me, I couldn't figure out if a brake was stuck or if something happened to the drive system. I finally looked down and noticed that I had completely thrown the left track off the drive sprocket and was just digging mud. :censored: 

Since I had put new tracks on the mini just last week, I knew exactly how to put the track back on; however, I couldn't do it until the next morning since by blocks and jack were back at the shop. By the next morning, the ground had re-frozen and the track sprocket and rollers were full of frozen mud. Took an hour and a half to get it all chipped out and the track back on. By then, my knees were about numb from kneeling on the frozen ground - even with a carpet pad to kneel on.

Anyhow, it wasn't as much fun to install the track outside vs in my nice clean heated shop! Hint for anyone running tracks - watch out for those stumps or anything else that can get the track off-center on the rollers!


----------



## lxt

Arbor, hey I have info on a couple of parts suppliers that deal with Genie & many other lifts, if interested PM me & Ill give you the info.

They`re very reasonable, cheaper than the repair centers & the same parts!

LXT........


----------

